# OK, UK Members, June 18, 1815



## Guitarist (Jun 18, 2016)

I know it's already June 19th where y'all are, but it's still the 18th here and I'm remembering a famous event that took place 201 years ago today (June 18).  

Please, somebody, chime in here with the event and who the Iron Duke is.  

(Nobody seemed to care that it's Paul McCartney's birthday either, but I figured someone would know who the Iron Duke is -- or was.)


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 18, 2016)

Iron Duke refers to Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington, who led the defeat of Napoleon at Waterloo

Iron Duke also refers to a 4 cylinder motor made by Pontiac in the 70s??

Google is my friend...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 19, 2016)

Wellington's former London home,  Apsley House,  is commnly known as   No.1 London.
There have also been several warships called "Iron Duke" in honour of Wellington.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 20, 2016)

And he gave his illustrious name to  boots!


----------



## Bonzo (Jul 5, 2016)

My local pubs called 
The Duke of Wellington
does a great pint of Guinness


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 6, 2016)

If I went into a pub called the 'Duke of Wellington',  I'd hope it served a great pint of real ale.


----------



## happytime (Jul 26, 2016)

I know Paul's birthday June 18th. But the other guy I don't know, sorry.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 13, 2016)

I didn't know that date was McCartney's birthday ( nor cared)


----------

